# Membership Numbers For Shows Bookings



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi
Some members can't find membership numbers for show bookings,
Your Number is on the right hand side under user info on your MHF Home Page
SUBSCRIPTIONS 
SUBS No:- MHF!!!!!!!!!!.

PS Club Bookings for the Peterborough show closes on the 10th April at 10am you can book by the MotorHomeFacts website link to Warners or by phone.
Regards,

Mike,
Happyrunner.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

You still get the discount if you put 0000000


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

This information shows for Subscribed members, no such information on my friends home page when they looked.
Good to know about the zeros though.

Thanks to all for help.

Sue


----------

